# Raymond Menendez mystery machine solved



## Dabbler (Apr 16, 2020)

The machine featured in the hold down video:  A model TS series horizontal milling boring machine. It is made by Juaristi.  Raymond just made a video about the machine and how it moves...






Here's a link to the newer version of the machine:

https://juaristi.com/products/milling-boring-centers/horizontal-milling-boring-machine/


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 16, 2020)

Wow!


----------

